

Spotify opens its doors to developers - noss
http://developer.spotify.com/en/libspotify/overview/
The libspotify C API package allows third party developers to write applications that utilize the Spotify music streaming service.
======
omfut
That’s Interesting. Does anyone know if we can stream the music from anywhere?
If I remember, spotify was supported only in UK and some other countries in
Europe.

~~~
trezor
It says only premium accounts can request developer keys. So if you're not in
a supported country, I guess getting those dev keys will be hard ;)

Guess it's finally time for you US guys to feel left out :P

